Ask HN: Which is the most customizable/programmable smart watch? - crypto-jeronimo
======
mkbkn
There was one smartwatch prototype released by Jolla, maker of Sailfish OS.
But sadly, it didn't see the light. Try contacting the founders.

[https://blog.jolla.com/watch/](https://blog.jolla.com/watch/)

[https://tube.quinzel.tech/watch?v=Rd86KTs2Les](https://tube.quinzel.tech/watch?v=Rd86KTs2Les)

~~~
crypto-jeronimo
Thanks!

So far, I've found this, but it doesn't seem to be programmable, in a
conventional way:

[https://www.noodoe.watch](https://www.noodoe.watch)

I'll have a look at the Jolla prototype, and try to contact their engineering
team, if it turns out to be relevant enough.

